# Just got approved from $33 recut to $145 recut



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Went to this mansion, literal mansion. 1 Acre lot and they tried to get me to recut for $33. I told them the property is the entrance to a community of mansions, which is true and they approved me for that price. 

Also had to repair a roof leak for $350, cleaned gutters for $80. Removed 10CY of debris. Was just supposed to be an initial cut at first. Almost every property we have gone to has had the max allowable in debris at the property. If it's a few CY over I will take it and bill the max so I don't have to wait for bid approvals.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't forget to bid trimming those trees!

BTW, that looks a little small for a 'mansion'. Would barely pass as a middle class semi-custom in this area.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice job. Wouldn't have touched a roof leak for $350 to assume ALL the future problems with the roof... JMO. Wait till the Service Company releases to the next buyer during the disclosure that there was a roof leak and a good Home Inspector starts looking for mold or other evidence of water leakage....


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Don't forget to bid trimming those trees!
> 
> BTW, that looks a little small for a 'mansion'. Would barely pass as a middle class semi-custom in this area.


Now Now.... Thats a mansion to me! I know its a guest house for you but us normal people that looks pretty durn nice :yes::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

McMansion.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Now Now.... Thats a mansion to me! I know its a guest house for you but us normal people that looks pretty durn nice :yes::lol::lol::lol:






Not every one is so cheap that they live in a 10x20 storage shed with a portatoilet.

lol


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Not bad....I do agree about the roof...but decent negotiations...
Thanks for sharing and showing others they need to ask for more!!!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Now Now.... Thats a mansion to me! I know its a guest house for you but us normal people that looks pretty durn nice :yes::lol::lol::lol:


I guess I should clarify, I live in an 2000sf house & that place is huge compared to mine. . .

And, Zoly, excellent job on the grass cut negotiation, that's definitely the way to do it!


----------



## Desert Pres (Dec 21, 2012)

*Almost a fair rate.*



Zoly said:


> Went to this mansion, literal mansion. 1 Acre lot and they tried to get me to recut for $33. I told them the property is the entrance to a community of mansions, which is true and they approved me for that price.
> 
> Also had to repair a roof leak for $350, cleaned gutters for $80. Removed 10CY of debris. Was just supposed to be an initial cut at first. Almost every property we have gone to has had the max allowable in debris at the property. If it's a few CY over I will take it and bill the max so I don't have to wait for bid approvals.


Just how long did it take to do that grass cut. Total cost and time and $ 135.00 is a big deal. Hay I did not get riped off and now that is a big deal. It`s to bad that this is what it has come to. Why do all you vendors keep working so cheep, You all need to learn to say no to low rates and they will go up. If you only knew what they make off your hard labor for doing more than pushing paper you would park your truck in there office. Do the reserach and get a fair rate every time.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Desert Pres said:


> Just how long did it take to do that grass cut. Total cost and time and $ 135.00 is a big deal. Hay I did not get riped off and now that is a big deal. It`s to bad that this is what it has come to. Why do all you vendors keep working so cheep, You all need to learn to say no to low rates and they will go up. If you only knew what they make off your hard labor for doing more than pushing paper you would park your truck in there office. Do the reserach and get a fair rate every time.


Why do you spell cheap with 2 e's? Lol....j/k.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Went to this mansion, literal mansion. 1 Acre lot and they tried to get me to recut for $33. I told them the property is the entrance to a community of mansions, which is true and they approved me for that price.
> 
> Also had to repair a roof leak for $350, cleaned gutters for $80. Removed 10CY of debris. Was just supposed to be an initial cut at first. Almost every property we have gone to has had the max allowable in debris at the property. If it's a few CY over I will take it and bill the max so I don't have to wait for bid approvals.


Not bad. I can see how you thick that's a mansion in your area. My sister lives in Salem N.Y. here in PA that's middle to upper middle class home. Last year had 4 cuts on houses like that with an average $100 cut. 

Good job with the approvals. I've found the more information I provide either through neighbors and or knowing code officers I get what I want for bids and accepted in no time.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Don't forget to bid trimming those trees!
> 
> BTW, that looks a little small for a 'mansion'. Would barely pass as a middle class semi-custom in this area.



No chit eh?? Bout average for these parts. Here's a bank owned MANSION here that a friend and i did some work on....:yes::yes:

http://www.flexmls.com/share/6Jy7/29126-Early-Dawn-Drive-Big-Arm-MT-59910


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

And another bank owned.... http://www.flexmls.com/share/6Jy6/2708-Barnaby-Lake-Road-Eureka-MT-59917


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just did a spring clean up on this one for Wells Fargo
Bi-weekly mowing approved for $175 :thumbsup:

*144 Valley Forge* Rd, *Weston*, *CT* 06883 - Home For Sale and Real *...*


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice place Danny, you should be able to get some nice photos for your portfolio of services outside of P&P.


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep, as with you I'm sure, most new business comes from word of mouth, but pics of nice properties I handle are cued up and ready for viewing for those who ask. Have another nice Wells property they call the "castle" in a gated community, old world charm set on a bluff over looking Long Island sound with private boat dock, infinity pool, etc. being listed soon for $3.7 mil, cash buyers lined up waiting for it to hit the market. Saw a buyer there a few weeks ago, he was measuring the height of his big ass Hummer to see if it would fit in one of the garages. Wall Street types buy these for weekend getaways, it's 45min-1hr drive from NYC


----------

